# Trolling Edge Saturday



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Time to give a report as I always read yours. Trolled the edge from 0930 until about 1400 without a single bite. Water green/brown. No birds, no flying fish, no weedlines and hardly a visible rip. Some schools of bonita feeding.
Started south of Oriskany and went West along 200-400 depth. Sorry, but there it is. Hoping for better luck in future. The weather was great and I had a patient crew that still enjoyed the ride.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks. The water report is definitely worth a post. Where did you launch from?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's fishing(exspecially in muddy water) there's always next time. thanks for the report.


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

I feel your pain. Fishing is not so good in the last 15 days. Lets hope for a push of blue water.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Crimson Tide said:


> Time to give a report as I always read yours. Trolled the edge from 0930 until about 1400 without a single bite. Water green/brown. No birds, no flying fish, no weedlines and hardly a visible rip. Some schools of bonita feeding.
> Started south of Oriskany and went West along 200-400 depth. Sorry, but there it is. Hoping for better luck in future. The weather was great and I had a patient crew that still enjoyed the ride.


We did the same thing today.. No luck O well there is always next time


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

We basically launched from Pensacola pass.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Went out last Friday around mp255 and the water was piss green. I am ready for the blue water too


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

south of pensacola the water is dirty green/brown up until 85 miles right now...just fyi


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Was out Tuesday all day after picking up a nice load of the endangered red snapper in 30 minutes. Water was AWEFUL compared to 2 weeks ago. Went out of Destin towards the Nipple only to find Santa Rosa sound looking water all the way out there. All kinds of trash (none of big enough to hold fish) water lillys cat tails all kinds of random stuff 25 miles out. Can someone educate me on exactly what happened in the last 2 weeks. I saw on here the big blue was 90 miles out!
Please give your thoughts on what happened... Mississippi flood water????


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Mississippi river and west winds...


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Ocean Master. Figured it was about that simple. Nice Rig BTW. thanks for geting back to me. Any idea on how long it will stay this bad?


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Fished the Edge out of Destin on Sat. Water was as bad as I have ever seen & void of life. On the way back we found a little rip about 16 miles out. Water wasn't as bad & it had some decent debris but no fish. Thanks godness for Red Snapper because unless you are fishing in a 35fter or larger offshore is dead. Anyone fishing out PC wanna chime in?


----------

